# Member “Random Facts” Game



## landshark

I’m bored so I’m going see if I can start a new game. I’m going to share a random fact about myself and then tag another member. That person then shares something about himself or herself, and tags another member and you see the pattern.

Rules are few and simple: please do not keep tagging the same member over and over. Try to get as many people involved as possible. If you want to tag someone but they’ve been tagged within the last 3-5 posts, please consider tagging someone else. Also, before you tag someone try to see how active they are first. Don’t tag someone who hasn’t been around in a while!

If you are tagged you can share whatever random fact about yourself you like. If you don’t want to share I just ask you say “pass” and tag someone else so the game doesn’t die.

so let’s give it a try. To get things going my random fact is that last summer I stepped on a stingray at the beach. (Impressively painful.) The barb left a scar on my left ankle. Later this year I am getting a stingray tattoo, with the tip of the barb on top of the scar, and the rest of the animal winding up my left shin to just below my knee.

I am tagging @Barbsjw to share next.


----------



## Barbsjw

I'm surprisingly NOT going stir crazy being housebound due to Caronavirus.

Your turn @Colonial Warrior


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I am desperate to change this phone due a problem with the battery!

Your turn @AmyJo1976


----------



## AmyJo1976

I have all the classic 80s music videos at my finger tips on youtube! lol!

Your turn @DazzlingAnna


----------



## DazzlingAnna

My favourite smell is kerosene/jet fuel.

Your turn @Aqw


----------



## Aqw

If I'm given the choice, I'll always choose fish rather than meat.
Your turn @squeezablysoft


----------



## landshark

DazzlingAnna said:


> My favourite smell is kerosene/jet fuel.
> 
> Your turn @Aqw



Wow that really is random!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Aqw said:


> If I'm given the choice, I'll always choose fish rather than meat.
> Your turn @squeezablysoft



I am ambidextrous (write equally illegibly with either hand).
Your turn @Tad.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Haven’t seen tad around, I hope he’s okay


----------



## Barbsjw

If you want, I'll post a random fact about myself


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

If you have the urge


----------



## Barbsjw

I DO have the urge to get this thread back on track

Keep it going @DazzlingAnna


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I am disgusted with how snakes move.

Your turn @Corey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

If you excuse me, here are a two in one: When I was younger, I have tried to study music but that was too expensive for my family. 

My music tastes vary depending on the mood. From symphonic to pop metal and punk!

Your turn, @squeezablysoft


----------



## squeezablysoft

I love (possibly addicted?) sweets in general but I hate whipped cream. It's a texture thing, the foamyness makes me gag (for some reason I feel like this is kind of an oral tactile version of trypophobia).

Your turn @loopytheone


----------



## Corey

I have bad arachnophobia, to the point where I use my children’s shoes instead of my own if I need to kill a *thing*. @DragonFly your turn!


----------



## Corey

I’ll say another to keep it going. When Dirk Nowinski first signed on with the Mavericks, he worked at their summer basketball camp and was my coach for the duration of camp (3 weeks). At the end of camp, each kid got a detailed report. Dirk was very complimentary of my skill but said I was a ball hog. Guess what I had to work on after camp...My family still teases me about it. Your turn @Salacious Caitlin


----------



## loopytheone

For my birthday this year, my sister made me cakes in the shape of my former guinea pigs, Meg and Missy. They were realistic and life sized and I cried and refused to let anybody cut them for ages. I was eventually tempted to try a slice of them from the back, away from the face, and they were delicious. 

Your turn, @BigElectricKat


----------



## Corey

loopytheone said:


> For my birthday this year, my sister made me cakes in the shape of my former guinea pigs, Meg and Missy. They were realistic and life sized and I cried and refused to let anybody cut them for ages. I was eventually tempted to try a slice of them from the back, away from the face, and they were delicious.
> 
> Your turn, @BigElectricKat



DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF THESE CAKES. It would make my past week of quarantine a little better.


----------



## loopytheone

Corey said:


> DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF THESE CAKES. It would make my past week of quarantine a little better.








For comparison....


----------



## Corey

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 135207
> View attachment 135208
> View attachment 135209
> 
> 
> For comparison....
> 
> View attachment 135210



Whoa! I’m seriously impressed! She blended the coloring so well! Thanks for adding the picture of Meg and Missy as well. They look so sweet.


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> For my birthday this year, my sister made me cakes in the shape of my former guinea pigs, Meg and Missy. They were realistic and life sized and I cried and refused to let anybody cut them for ages. I was eventually tempted to try a slice of them from the back, away from the face, and they were delicious.
> 
> Your turn, @BigElectricKat



sorry to hear the news about your guinea pigs.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I've been reported as dead twice!

Onto you @Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## landshark

BigElectricKat said:


> I've been reported as dead twice!
> 
> Onto you @Green Eyed Fairy



looks like she hasn’t been around in over a month. Will you tag someone else so we can keep the game going?


----------



## landshark

Since BEK is logged out I’m making an executive decision to keep this going.

@Rojodi, you’re up to bat, my friend!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

BigElectricKat said:


> I've been reported as dead twice!
> 
> Onto you @Green Eyed Fairy


Sincerely, I miss her so much!


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

OK, random... I hate strawberries and I have studied Old Irish (although I wouldn't say I actually know it).


----------



## landshark

Salacious Caitlin said:


> OK, random... I hate strawberries and I have studied Old Irish (although I wouldn't say I actually know it).



hate strawberries? How is that even possible?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I tried to learn Irish once. Lesson number one began: "The Irish noun has two genders, masculine and feminine; these are exactly alike except where they differ." That was enough.


----------



## Corey

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I tried to learn Irish once. Lesson number one began: "The Irish noun has two genders, masculine and feminine; these are exactly alike except where they differ." That was enough.



You're going to give me nightmares, @Dr. Feelgood.


----------



## Rojodi

happily_married said:


> Since BEK is logged out I’m making an executive decision to keep this going.
> 
> @Rojodi, you’re up to bat, my friend!



I tested phone apps and video games while I was a stay-at-home parent, earned money so my son and I could eat Arby's once a week (without telling mommy)

Randomly opened, since I don't follow many


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I have another random fact:

My last name consists of 5 letters, including 4 different vowels. 

edit: 4 different vowels in a row...

Back to you @happily_married


----------



## landshark

I am half deaf in my right ear. 

you’re up, @AmyJo1976!


----------



## AmyJo1976

I have a private stash of goodies on my counter. It's not to be touched by anyone but me 

Gotta pick someone that is active in this thread so...your turn @Corey


----------



## Corey

My personality type is INFJ. In person, I am reserved and private. It took a little while to open up on Dims. To be honest, every day I reach out of my comfort zone on here and it’s hard, because this is not how I am used to being. I’m trying to engage, but it’s a weird feeling to me. You’re turn, @stevita


----------



## stevita

When I worked at the bowling alley that I based Memorial Lanes in Served off of, I met Brandon Dunn, nose tackle for the Houston Texans, while he was bowling with his family, and he gave me his autograph. 

Anyway let's get to know @Salacious Caitlin


----------



## landshark

I don’t think we’re hearing from Caitlin and that’s ok I don’t want anyone to feel forced.
I’ll try to get it going again:

I prefer an 80% solution that covers everything than a perfect solution to a small thing. My wife is the opposite. It gets amusing at times.

your turn @Funtastic curves!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Wow this is a tough one. I've never seen the movie 'Titanic' nor have i seen 'Avatar'. Also I refuse to watch any movie that has a book to it. I have to read the book before i view the movie. I say that to say I haven't seen 'The Hobbit' nor have I seen '50 Shades Of Gray'

Your turn @loonerman


----------



## DazzlingAnna

this is a fantastic thread and I'd like to revive it with another random fact of mine.

I have a collection of about 20 different looking teaspoons. And it is a secret how the collection grows...

your turn: @op user


----------



## op user

I was born in a country, I worked for a company HQed in that country, my parents and my sister (who was not born in the same country) speak that language fluently. I am useless or almost at that language

your turn: @Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

I am five feet tall.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Thanks @littlefairywren for reviving this thread. I'll go next.

I use to collect bag's. Just random Store bags. As a teenager every time our family would travel out of town I would get a bag from stores we didn't have at home. As I got older I expanded / added different looking or pretty bags. 

My regular customer from when I worked at Lord & Taylor's would bring me bags from out of the country. It was the coolest thing ever. 

Unfortunately I lost my collection of bags in a house fire. 

Your turn @wrenchboy


----------



## JackCivelli

squeezablysoft said:


> I am ambidextrous (write equally illegibly with either hand).
> Your turn @Tad.


Me too!


----------



## JackCivelli

stevita said:


> When I worked at the bowling alley that I based Memorial Lanes in Served off of, I met Brandon Dunn, nose tackle for the Houston Texans, while he was bowling with his family, and he gave me his autograph.
> 
> Anyway let's get to know @Salacious Caitlin


That’s awesome!


----------



## wrenchboy

I love my job as a long haul truck driver. 
Right now there is a lot of people thanking us for delivering food and supplies. 
The only way to truly thank us is to drive respectfully around us. Don't cut us off in traffic and understand that we have to go by very strict hours of service mandated by the US government. 

Your turn @ScreamingChicken


----------



## op user

*wrenchboy, *my experience outside the city limit is that truck drivers are formidable road partners. The moment they cross the city limit they behave very differently with total disregard for the remaining of the traffic. 

Drive carefully and be safe out there.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I have a severe addiction to all of the men's collection from Bath & Body Works.

Your turn @WVMountainrear


----------



## wrenchboy

op user said:


> *wrenchboy, *my experience outside the city limit is that truck drivers are formidable road partners. The moment they cross the city limit they behave very differently with total disregard for the remaining of the traffic.
> 
> Drive carefully and be safe out
> 
> 
> op user said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrenchboy, *my experience outside the city limit is that truck drivers are formidable road partners. The moment they cross the city limit they behave very differently with total disregard for the remaining of the traffic.
> 
> Drive carefully and be safe out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself to be a professional driver. I want to do this and it is a career choice for me.
> Unfortunately there are alot of fools out there that drive a truck that do it because it is a job. In the industry we call them steering wheel holders. And they make us professionals look bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## WVMountainrear

I make paper crafts, including and mostly, handmade cards. Once @ScreamingChicken and I build a house, I hope to have a proper craft room in which to do it.

Back to @happily_married


----------



## landshark

My kayaks, SUP board, paddles, safety equipment, straps, mounts, and trailer I tow them around in all total up to be worth significantly more than the vehicle I drive!

Let’s hear from one of our new FFAs, @Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee

In my teens I was a county Dairy Princess

I'll pass it to another new member @JackCivelli


----------



## JackCivelli

I used to take flying lessons and I have close to 1000 hours logged flying a Cessna C65, but I’m terrified to fly in a commercial airliner, and I never have. I’ve been to several countries but have always travelled by boat or charter flight in a small plane.

I don’t know who all has gone already but I’ll kick this over to @stevita


----------



## stevita

Aight when I was 10 I appeared as an extra in the 2006 film "How to Eat Fried Worms." 

Back to you @Funtastic curves


----------



## Funtastic curves

I played the violin for 6 years. And every summer for 3 of the 6 year I had to learn a different instrument. Our music teacher required it. I learned the flute, the clarinet, and the cello. 

Your turn @BigElectricKat


----------



## BigElectricKat

I was once on a game show!

on to you @Corey


----------



## Corey

BigElectricKat said:


> I was once on a game show!
> 
> on to you @Corey



I was a 1st team All-State softball player in high school.

@Shotha, tell us something!


----------



## littlefairywren

When I was in kindergarten I appeared on a wee tv show at the time called Romper Room. I'd just had my appendix out and told all of Australia that I couldn't march around the tables with the rest of the kiddies because I'd just had an "opation".

Passing this to anyone who cares to follow


----------



## Barbsjw

My Hindi lessons are coming along swimmingly

Let's here from @DazzlingAnna


----------



## DazzlingAnna

People tend to think I am well organized. 

Back to: @AmyJo1976


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm always late to the party. Sorry. Back on if anyone else wants to tag me


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm always late to the party. Sorry. Back on if anyone else wants to tag me



you’re tagged and welcome back @Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks HM! I worked in an automotive repair shop for 6.5 years- including while I was pregnant with twins. 

Tagging @BigElectricKat


----------



## BigElectricKat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm always late to the party. Sorry. Back on if anyone else wants to tag me


Ooooooh! I really wanted to say something here but the gentleman in me thought better of it.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I can water ski (or at least I usta could).

Your turn @Admin


----------



## Admin

I once had a Bell Jet Ranger heliocopter brought to the neighborhood for me to have a 90 minute ride in. I even got to take controls for a couple of minutes. Flew up the front range of the Rockies West of Denver. Many years ago. It was WONDERFUL.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I’m tagging @Jaycee cuz admin didn’t tag someone


----------



## Jaycee

I'm a dairy farmer and I don't like the taste of butter, cream, sour cream, cheese and I only eat goat dairy products if they're from my goat's milk.

Before I forget to keep this going @Shh! Don’t tell!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

A couple of people I knew as a kid are famous now. It feels just as weird as it sounds. 

@JackCivelli spill your guts


----------

